# AC 500 Leaning not staying UPright



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

my aqua clear 500 filter has decided to start leaning instead of standing straight up against hte back of the aquarium as it should. SInce its leaning can this cause undue stress of the filter or tank and also is there anything I can do about it leaning ? I tried putting it back upright but it keeps slipping back down. thanks .


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Im not sure how the Ac500 is held on because I don't have one, but if it is like the 300, I just rolled up some papertowels and wedged it in between the aquarium and the filter where they meet at the bottom. I don't know if this helps but see if it works.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

is this a new filter? cause my ac 300 came with this little black piec of plastic that sticks into a small hole on the bottom of the filter, and pushes against the aquarium. You can turn this little black tab sideways so that different surfaces of it are pushing against the aquarium. If its new check to see if maybe it fell out of the box or if its still in there. It might have fallen on the foor when u were taking it out or maybe u didnt even notice it. In my aqualclear instruction manual they call it a leveling device. I dont know if u can reorder another one but this is the part # they have it listed as: A-16325
hope this helps. Remember this is for my ac 300, this might be different for the ac 500


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

It is the same for a 300 as a 500. 
It is angled so that you can level the filter out.
Without this I think that it would lean back really far and not work properly!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Where is your level device. It should be at the bottom of the basket. Turn to level out. Here is what i am talking about. Like in the equipment forum


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah, move to equipement section :







:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Give me a chance Snow


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

> cause my ac 300 came with this little black piec of plastic that sticks into a small hole on the bottom of the filter, and pushes against the aquarium. You can turn this little black tab sideways so that different surfaces of it are pushing against the aquarium


Thats the way to go.. but if you dont have this piece, you can go ghetto and use a cardboard box piece and fold it into a desired thickness and wedge it up between your tank and aquarium. Relastive to what Atlanta said...


----------

